# Head placement woes



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, this sprinkler head is poorly located. It's on the side of a hill. I think one of the issues, in addition to this section getting hit by 4 heads (fixed that I think) is how low it sits. It feels like a lot of the water shoots right into the side of the hill and then runs down. I think I'm just stuck with it? I could turn the flow rate down significantly but that equates to more water shot right at the side of the hill. I can turn it all the way up, but that dumps a lot of water right at the top of the hill to run down. I actually wouldnt mind just removing this one all together. Is there an easy way to do that? They're rainbird 5000s so no shutoff screw. I could buy the 5000+ and put it in and shut it down?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

PFTanx said:


> Well, this sprinkler head is poorly located. It's on the side of a hill. I think one of the issues, in addition to this section getting hit by 4 heads (fixed that I think) is how low it sits. It feels like a lot of the water shoots right into the side of the hill and then runs down. I think I'm just stuck with it? I could turn the flow rate down significantly but that equates to more water shot right at the side of the hill. I can turn it all the way up, but that dumps a lot of water right at the top of the hill to run down. I actually wouldnt mind just removing this one all together. Is there an easy way to do that? They're rainbird 5000s so no shutoff screw. I could buy the 5000+ and put it in and shut it down?


I have one sprinkler sitting in a lower spot in the side of my fire pit, it's a 4" rotator, hunter makes a 6' and a 12" so I'm toying w the idea of trying out one that pops up higher


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

BBLOCK said:


> PFTanx said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this sprinkler head is poorly located. It's on the side of a hill. I think one of the issues, in addition to this section getting hit by 4 heads (fixed that I think) is how low it sits. It feels like a lot of the water shoots right into the side of the hill and then runs down. I think I'm just stuck with it? I could turn the flow rate down significantly but that equates to more water shot right at the side of the hill. I can turn it all the way up, but that dumps a lot of water right at the top of the hill to run down. I actually wouldnt mind just removing this one all together. Is there an easy way to do that? They're rainbird 5000s so no shutoff screw. I could buy the 5000+ and put it in and shut it down?
> ...


I ordered a 5000 plus and will shut it off. I don't know that it will totally fix my issue, as it's the low head on the zone, but not dumping water a foot from the head on the hill should help.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

If its at the base of the hill AND if you need the water, I would put it right at the base at the same angle as the slope, put a small nozzle and make it rotate only 180 deg on the face of the slope to have a slow soak. this will decrease run off significantly. most slopes tend to run dry due to runoff and having a small nozzle helps getting that water in.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

uts said:


> If its at the base of the hill AND if you need the water, I would put it right at the base at the same angle as the slope, put a small nozzle and make it rotate only 180 deg on the face of the slope to have a slow soak. this will decrease run off significantly. most slopes tend to run dry due to runoff and having a small nozzle helps getting that water in.


Thanks for the tip! I did get my rainbird 5000+ installed and have it shutoff for the moment as it's quiet soupy. Once it dries out, perhaps I'll put a 1.0 or 1.5 on it to give it the slow soak?

This is my first experience with any kind of irrigation and I've found that changing the rainbird heads is a breeze. If I can do it, anyone can.

There was a bit of a learning curve adjusting the pattern and the "left stop" (which I broke and thus the first head replacement). But, otherwise, I get it now! I continue to make tiny adjustments each day. My neighbors must think I'm nuts.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

PFTanx said:


> Well, this sprinkler head is poorly located. It's on the side of a hill. I think one of the issues, in addition to this section getting hit by 4 heads (fixed that I think) is how low it sits. It feels like a lot of the water shoots right into the side of the hill and then runs down. I think I'm just stuck with it? I could turn the flow rate down significantly but that equates to more water shot right at the side of the hill. I can turn it all the way up, but that dumps a lot of water right at the top of the hill to run down. I actually wouldnt mind just removing this one all together. Is there an easy way to do that? They're rainbird 5000s so no shutoff screw. I could buy the 5000+ and put it in and shut it down?


Shutting off this head really helped the area grow out, quite quickly!


----------

